
Show HN: Ready to play prototype Multi-player Go inspired game on Tabletopia - njyx
https://tabletopia.com/games/mitropia
======
sgt101
Would be great to see how a current 2 player alphago does in a straight out
game vs 3 reasonable human go players. Would be even more fun if everyone was
in a room !

~~~
njyx
Yes definitely. First we're building a physical board game for fun (and
simulator is just so we can get the rules right) but.. if people like it we
plan to make an online version and give it a bot interface so people can write
their own.

Challenge AlphaGo!

------
jerzyn
a blog post about the release: [https://mitropia.com/2017/12/01/play-mitropia-
live-on-line-a...](https://mitropia.com/2017/12/01/play-mitropia-live-on-line-
at-tabletopia/)

